
We could've had the Moon, but instead ... - ColinWright
http://www.thepaincomics.com/weekly110713.htm
======
iwwr
A second Moon program could not hope to elicit the same combination of fear,
funding reduction immunity and pure profiteering (shielded by 'national
security' and state secrets).

But it appears the NSA even has their own secret space program
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackstar_(spacecraft)>

------
melling
Yeah, but $450 billion isn't really a lot of money. What's the yearly interest
on the national debt?

[http://money.cnn.com/2011/02/08/news/economy/national_debt_i...](http://money.cnn.com/2011/02/08/news/economy/national_debt_interest_costs/index.htm)

------
glimcat
NASA needs to dedicate its pittance of a budget to another manned Moon mission
right now about as much as I need another person to point out to me just how
much money our government likes to spend on military boondoggles.

------
ngvrnd
When will the pain end, asks the author of this cartoon. Right now, says I,
clicking the "close tab" icon.

